

Still the Best Unofficial Official Google Cardboard I've Used - Yarr_Tech
https://www.unofficialcardboard.com/

======
Yarr_Tech
VR is a bit lukewarm but I decided to give it a go. I've come across other
products, but I honestly prefer the aptly named unofficial cardboard version
because of the stronger magnets, from what I've tried.

Anyway though, always room for improvement. Anyone have news on VR?

